# Kohler spark plugs



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got back from local auto store. Was needing RC12YC for my 25hp Kohler, they did not have and sold me iridium XS 3924 which is the replacement. Anyone ever use these? Little pricey but said they would last much longer and do a better job.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't had much experience with those plugs,but I would check a cross-over sheet on them. Autolite's cross over # for the RC12YC,is AP3294. The XS3294 means EXTREME SPORT,and could damage your engine!
My neighbor has an OHV engine,and used some newer plugs,that the automotive store sold him.They said they were direct replacements,but they were so hot,the piston cratered.
I usually stick with what I know is correct,even if I have to go elsewhere,to get it.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just called Kohler engine and talked to a tech. He said that the XS 3924 extreme sport autolite plugs are fine, ok for engine, He just wanted to know why I would play the price being they are much higher priced.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's good you checked on it! Like I stated before,I'v seen engines damaged by the wrong plugs. 
I had a customer ask me why his tractor wouldn't roll over,so I pulled the plugs,to see if it would roll without them in. They were Denso LONG REACH,and his engine was a flat-head!!
I pulled the head on the right side,because the plug end was shattered,and found a hole punched through the piston top ! He had rolled it ,using a strap-wrench.
Total cost of repairs: $340.00


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Around here all I can find is RC12YC mine uses QC12YC but nobody carries them so I have to order them online. Have you looked at walmart, lowes, home depot, autozone? I have found RC12YC at everyone of the ones mentioned.


----------



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

I would just use the RC12YC plugs, just check your gapping an they should work out fine


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BigGT said:


> I would just use the RC12YC plugs, just check your gapping an they should work out fine




Something with the Q designation has to do with electronic interference with the engine wiring, hr meter, etc.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess I will stay with the RCs, no need to look for trouble. I ordered the XS 3924 online after the parts house did not have of the RC12s and they said the XS 3924 Autolites were the right plugs. So I ordered 2 plugs at $5.79, I wanted a good plug, and to my surprise 2 cases of 10 each arrived. I called the shipper and he told me "it was too much trouble to return them with the paperwork" and then he said "merry Christmas in February". So if anyone needs some good plugs, I will make them a good deal.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Walter,
The QC12YC plugs,are,simply a plug for CDI/noise interference use. You can safely use thw RC12 YC plugs.


----------



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

How much do you want for 4 plugs?


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

$2.00 ea plus $5 for priority shipping =$13.00


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Post your thread in the classified section, and I bet you could sell those extra plugs pretty quick.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Walter,
> The QC12YC plugs,are,simply a plug for CDI/noise interference use. You can safely use thw RC12 YC plugs.




Mine ran like crap with them so I guess there is something on it that causes it to require the QC plugs??


----------

